# Freezing shiners?



## walleyechaser294 (Mar 19, 2013)

What is the best way to freeze shiners? Do you need to salt them or put them in some sort of brine? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheap vodka works well.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Use the search function.Its been covered 2-3(or more) times this year already.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

walleyechaser294 said:


> What is the best way to freeze shiners? Do you need to salt them or put them in some sort of brine? Thanks for any help.


Here's what I do.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

willcfish said:


> Here's what I do.


Here we are catching Pike on salted chubs.


----------

